# The Top Five?



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 27, 2007)

If you could select FIVE, and only five, techniques from Kenpo (EPAK, Tracy, SKK, it doesn't matter) to teach someone for quick and dirty (in the _stripped down sense_, of course confrontations themselves are "quick and dirty" - different meaning here) Self-Defence, which five techniques would you choose?

BTW, the five I mean are _offensive _techniques, I'm assuming they've been taught a blocking set or picked up such techniques elsewhere.

One reason I'm asking this is that, when I switched from TKD to Kenpo in the mid-1980's, a classmate from school (University, not Dojo) picked that many (well, started to but we ended up with seven, LOL) to get me started so that I could see what Kenpo was all about.

BTW, the heel-hand or palm-strike (although I already knew it, in a way) was the most immediately useful along with a less-telegraphed shuto than, IMO, I had been taught previously. Also, I learned a much better way of using the back kick for self-defence than I had previously for point-sparring.

Thoughts? What are your five and why?


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 27, 2007)

1. Spit in the face
2. Front kick, striking with the shin, to the groin
3. Palm heel to face, ears etc.
4. Knees
5. elbows 
5a. headbutt


----------



## LawDog (Mar 27, 2007)

1) Use an inline kickboxing stance with high hand position.
The way that you posture yourself will determine what types of initial attack strikes that your opponent can use against your open target doorways. The opposet is true, your position should be done so as to allow your initial attack strikes enter the opponents open targe doorways with ease.
A stance, using it as such, is a defensive/ offensive technique.
2) Short, full hip elbow strikes,(Thai style). 
They launch from a high hand guard position and return fast. These elbows stay tight against you so that you will not open up.
3) Knees with a pelvic tilt,(Thai style).
Adds power and range, including height to the knee. This application will cause your face to lean back and away from your opponents fists.
4) Multi chambered half round kicks. The kick should be done against the inside of the forward leg. This will cause your opponent to become off balanced.
5) A front hand "jab" type fist strike. This strike should have at least two chamber/releases. The front hand naturally has more range than the rear one. Because there is less body movement this strike will not be telegraphed as much as the rear hand.
:ultracool


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> 1. Spit in the face
> 2. Front kick, striking with the shin, to the groin
> 3. Palm heel to face, ears etc.
> 4. Knees
> ...


LOL thats funny.

But I would have to agree with these

B


----------



## michaeledward (Mar 27, 2007)

Delayed Sword
Sword of Destruction
Thundering Hammers
Circling Destruction
Fatal Deviation

Of course, American Kenpo does not have 'offensive' techniques. They are 'self-defense' techniques.

I don't think there is necessarily a way to learn these techniques in a 'quick and dirty' manner. But, if we assume the other guy is skilled in another system, he should be able to see and recognize some of what American Kenpo is all about with these techniques.

As to why ... 
a) Inside of Right b) Inside of Left c) Outside of Right d) Outside of Left. 

We could substitute just about any other technique for Fatal Deviation, I just picked that one this morning.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 27, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> Delayed Sword
> 
> Of course, American Kenpo does not have 'offensive' techniques. They are 'self-defense' techniques.


 

Every block is a strike.  Many of the techniques can be used in an offensive manner.  But we are not taught to be offensive.  :angel: 

I love Thundering Hammers too.
Also,

Windmill Guard
5 Swords


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 27, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> Delayed Sword
> Sword of Destruction
> Thundering Hammers
> Circling Destruction
> ...


 
Dig out your old algebraic freestyle combinations, then go get 'em.

D.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 27, 2007)

five swords -- for the double-arm block followed by destruction.  applicable for most high-line strikes

crushing hammers -- for any sort of bear hug or grab from behind

grip of death -- for the headlock, sort of, but mostly for that face grab and back bend.  good application all over the place

striking serpent's head -- for front grabs, reinforcement of that gace grab and the beautiful jawbreaker slaps.

crossing talon -- to work in that arm bar


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 27, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> 1. Spit in the face
> 2. Front kick, striking with the shin, to the groin
> 3. Palm heel to face, ears etc.
> 4. Knees
> ...


you lost me at #2.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 27, 2007)

5 Thundering Hammers variations.
sean


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 30, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> you lost me at #2.


 

Instead of strking with the ball of the foot, or instep, strike with the shin.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 31, 2007)

I would have to cheat, and go to my Kung Fu San Soo training which is predominantly offensive. So, I will stay out of this so as not to spoil the fun. But just as a teaser:

Standing with hands on hips (my preferred 'fighting' stance--I know, it sounds crazy till you see what one can do from this position*):

As he approaches, (1) back slap the groin, (2) go straight up with elbow into his face/chin, (3) then hock his leg (back of my heel sweeps back of his) as I continue into roundhouse elbow to chest--or face, or throat (elbow pushes him over backwards high one way, hock takes his leg out from under him low the opposite way) for takedown.

*BTW, Carl Cestari uses this on his DVD series.


----------



## marlon (Mar 31, 2007)

i will keep it to the combinations from skk because those are the most uniform techniques.
/ 6 for the double block and its possiblities and the directness of the technique plus its easy left right capabilities
/3  again directness plus the control and takedown and continued fighting potential away from the attackers weapons 
/ 18 teaches striking with `wave`motion angle of escape and angle of attack and coiling power
/17  stop check striking ,control of attacker, takedown ccw rotation

/27 striking more than one zone at a time, destabilizing by disrupting foundation, striking while moving around opponent cw rotation

just my thoughts if i had to limit things.  The variations from these techniques and the different things they teach are why i chose them

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Kreth (Mar 31, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> 2. Front kick, striking with the shin, to the groin


Not a Kenpo guy, but I have issues with the effectiveness of this technique in general. I see "women's self-defense" instructors pimping this approach all the time, and I honestly see it as a long shot. Odds are, unless you've set up your opponent with his legs spread, his thighs will muffle this attack. And that's not considering the fact that men will instintively protect their groin.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 31, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Not a Kenpo guy, but I have issues with the effectiveness of this technique in general. I see "women's self-defense" instructors pimping this approach all the time, and I honestly see it as a long shot. Odds are, unless you've set up your opponent with his legs spread, his thighs will muffle this attack. And that's not considering the fact that men will instintively protect their groin.


 

That's my take as well. I think of it as more of a "grappling kick" where your both on your feet and their's untrained legs are spread in order to brace themselves for more balance and power.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 31, 2007)

Jonathan Randall said:


> That's my take as well. I think of it as more of a "grappling kick" where your both on your feet and their's untrained legs are spread in order to brace themselves for more balance and power.


Yeah, exactly. Also, you could do a combination where you shin kick to the inside of your opponent's legs to set up the groin kick. I guess the "almighty groin kick" by itself is just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 31, 2007)

Jonathan Randall said:


> That's my take as well. I think of it as more of a "grappling kick" where your both on your feet and their's untrained legs are spread in order to brace themselves for more balance and power.



I'm on the same page. But as a follow up after I've stunned him with something else, it could be effective. The first strike might be a toe kick (if wearing shoes) to the shin. It's fast and hurts, and for a prior setup can use a simultaneous high feint so shin kick has no telegraph to it. But I don't teach any technique where shin to groin is initial movement. As Kreth said, odds are too long.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 31, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Instead of strking with the ball of the foot, or instep, strike with the shin.


Ok I'm back. 
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 31, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Not a Kenpo guy, but I have issues with the effectiveness of this technique in general. I see "women's self-defense" instructors pimping this approach all the time, and I honestly see it as a long shot. Odds are, unless you've set up your opponent with his legs spread, his thighs will muffle this attack. And that's not considering the fact that men will instintively protect their groin.


The thighs aren't the target.
Sean


----------



## Kreth (Mar 31, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> The thighs aren't the target.
> Sean


But they're what you'll likely hit unless the guy has a natural stance like John Wayne. I've had the bruises to prove it. College girls tend to get nasty when they're being escorted from a bar.


----------



## Kenpo 2006 (Apr 6, 2007)

Speaking of the top five anyone heard of the five master key techs that all the other tech are built on. I have heard about them for years, and I think I have a good idea, but I am curious if anyone else knows firsthand what they are.

My picks are:
Alternating Maces
Five Swords
Raking mace
Hooking wings
and.....
Dance of Death.... Why Not?


----------

